# Who'd attend a 3X in Jacksonville, FL ?



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

*Who'd attend a 3X IASCA in Jacksonville, FL ?*

It'd more than likely be an IASCA 3X in late August. Who'd attend? Know anyone that would?


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

I will attend. I don't know if my ride is ready to be judged yet. (frail ego) However, I will definatly show up and check out the other cars.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

I will show up as long as I am not out to sea. If you have a date I will be able to say yes or no. I am in the same boat as DATCAT about not there for competition - not so much frail ego as I know my current setup isn't competition level. I would love to have a meet with other DIYMA-er's though!


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of any shows in Jacksonville, FL this year?


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Id be up for it, and I would compete in SQ. Would be nice if you were able to add MECA to it.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

damn i miss jax, used to live there for a year! hows crime there these days? 

11 yrs ago it wasnt too pretty but i still loved jax (strip clubs galore too!)


----------

